# newlyweds..



## perri008 (May 30, 2009)

I would like to suggest a sub forum for newlyweds. I just got married and I have lot of questions and I would like to share my experience with those on the same situation


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, this sounds like a good idea. I will try to get to it soon.


----------

